

Sleep is awesome - koski
http://inoveryourhead.net/images/sleep-is-awesome.png

======
thewordpainter
i think it's a shame how many people think coffee will make up for <7 hours of
sleep on a regular basis. i wish a chart like this was more publicized.

if i get less than seven hours, it always throws the rest of my day off. on
the flipside, if i ever sleep in on a weekend more than nine hours, i'll feel
lethargic and tired like i'm sleep deprived.

thanks for passing along, now i'll be doing the same :)

